# Top 5 Beers in NZ?



## shacked (27/1/15)

Hey Guys,

I'm heading over to NZ tomorrow for work and they've asked me to put on drinks for 20 for an hour on Friday night. Instead of getting the usual crap, I thought I'd grab 5 cartons of different craft beers.

Any suggestions for some tasty NZ beers?

Cheers!!


----------



## Dave70 (27/1/15)

Couldn't imagine anyone taking offence to Macs Hop Rocker Pilsner or a slab or two of Epic PA or IPA. 
But I dunno. 6 x .330ml (*free*) beers in an hour each? 
Perhaps I'm just greedy.


----------



## chrisluki (27/1/15)

Get hold of some Panhead XPA and Super Charger APA!!

Moa produce some great stuff, as does Emmersons.

+1 for Macs Hop Rocker too!

Tuatara APA is one of my faves too.

So many good beers!!!


----------



## WarmerBeer (27/1/15)

Where abouts in Unzud will you be staying?

There's a better micro-brew scene over there, per head of population, than we have in Aus. Maybe check out some of the local beers once you get there.


----------



## Blind Dog (27/1/15)

Spend Wednesday night on local market research - reckon you'd have to try at least 20 different brews to get the choices down to a final 5, then try those 5 again to get to a final 3, buy 2 cartons of each of the final 3 to cover greedy buggers like Dave70...


----------



## daghead (27/1/15)

The best beer is generally not sold by carton, but if you need to satisfy a crowd cartons can be found from Tuatara, Panhead, Epic and Liberty in the right town and all will be excellent.


----------



## welly2 (27/1/15)

Emersons make superb beer. And Yeastie Boys.

Particular favourites are Emersons Bookbinder (kind of NZ answer to a British bitter/ale) and Emersons 1812 (pale ale). Those are crackers. Yeastie Boys Digital IPA is a good 'un but possibly not to everyone's taste. Emerson's are a bit easier to get into.


----------



## spog (27/1/15)

Dux de lux , dunno if it's bottled but good stuff.


----------



## shacked (27/1/15)

WarmerBeer said:


> Where abouts in Unzud will you be staying?
> 
> There's a better micro-brew scene over there, per head of population, than we have in Aus. Maybe check out some of the local beers once you get there.


Heading to Auckland. I'll check a bunch of the suggestions (above) out on the first day then make the call. Will report back!!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Yob (27/1/15)

Liberty, 8 wired


----------



## welly2 (27/1/15)

Forgot about 8 Wired. Those boys make some great beer.


----------



## pvan340 (27/1/15)

Moa White IPA is an unreal beer. One of my favourites for sure.


----------



## Gregos (27/1/15)

Mata Beer - Volcano, Manauka,Waiti,


----------



## Darrens (28/1/15)

Mac's Sassy Red on tap... I like that....


----------



## WarmerBeer (28/1/15)

If you can find Rocky Knob (yes, their real name) beers when you're in Auckland, give them a go. Was over in Tauranga recently, and drank an awful lot of their Snapperhead IPA.


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (28/1/15)

if your in the CBD head down to Brothers Beer and then proceed to make a pig of yourself, 200+ beers to try should help get your eye in


----------



## Dips Me Lid (29/1/15)

8 Wired, Epic, Liberty, Panhead, Emersons, a lot of good beer coming out of NZ.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/1/15)

fresh Epic pale ale is absolutely unreal.


----------



## Bribie G (29/1/15)

A couple of dozen of these will sort them out. At around $5 each when I was there. Tastes surprisingly good.


----------



## Tahoose (29/1/15)

Probably a bit late but I love parrotdog out of Wellington.


----------



## shacked (30/1/15)

Went here last night: http://vultureslane.co.nz/ , you know... for product knowledge. 

Got stuck into pretty much everything, the stand out being the Epic APA! Vultures also have an off-license, so they are also taking care of a few cartons for my work thing tonight.


----------



## shacked (30/1/15)

Stumbled upon this joint too


----------

